# Bellator 102 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 102 takes place in 1 week Friday October 4th at 7:30 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against each other picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. The winners last week were GDPofDRB plus AlphaDawg.



> Mark Godbeer vs. Cheick Kongo
> Lavar Johnson vs. Vinicius Queiroz
> Anthony Leone vs. Rafael "Morcego" Silva
> Jason Butcher vs. Mikkel Parlo
> ...











Picks sent by:

Sports_Nerd
GDPofDRB
SmackyBear
kantowrestler


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

This card looks like a old WEC card or TPF card, I've seen almost half of these guys fight live in Lemoore.

Mark Godbeer vs. *Cheick Kongo* 
*Lavar Johnson* vs. Vinicius Queiroz 
*Anthony Leone* vs. Rafael "Morcego" Silva 
Jason Butcher vs. *Mikkel Parlo*
*Joe Pacheco* vs. Brennan Ward 
*Scott Cleve* vs. Isaac DeJesus
Javy Ayala vs. *Thiago "Big Monster" Santos*
*Brandon Girtz* vs. Poppies Martinez
Stephen Martinez vs. *Bryan Travers*
Cain Carrizosa vs. *Juan Quesada*
Brandon Cash vs. *William Richey*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 102 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Lavar Johnson :thumbsdown:
> Anthony Leone :thumbsdown:
> Jason Butcher :thumbsdown:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Lavar Johnson :thumbsdown:
> Rafael "Morcego" Silva :thumbsup:
> Mikkel Parlo :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Cheick Kongo :thumbsup:
> Lavar Johnson :thumbsdown:
> Anthony Leone :thumbsdown:
> Mikkel Parlo :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Mark Godbeer :thumbsdown:
> Lavar Johnson :thumbsdown:
> Rafael "Morcego" Silva :thumbsup:
> Mikkel Parlo :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Brandon Cash vs. William Richey
> Result: Brandon Cash def. William Richey via TKO (exhaustion) - Round 2, 5:00
> 
> Cain Carrizosa vs. Juan Quesada
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... we have a tie again tonight nice picking by both SmackyBear and Sports_Nerd!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice picks. Brutal night for picks. Glad I didn't bet any creds or real $ tonight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

!!!double!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Man did I bomb this time!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude.

Tough night of fights to pick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we all have some tough ones.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Parlo vs Ward should've at least been a 30-26, at least. As a matter of fact, scoring rd 2 10-8 and rd 3 10-7 for Parlo makes more sense to me than scoring rd 1 10-9 for Ward.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes the judges don't score it the way we think.


----------

